

Proving your concept by rolling out slowly - iseff
http://www.iseff.com/post/44383344/proving-your-concept-by-rolling-out-slowly

======
ALee
This author's title is misleading. Getting a product out there quickly is
still the most important, the author just advocates testing the concept
amongst a geographic region to see if the business will work instead of trying
to tackle every market. This already occurs with most companies because we
release in the US, and not Munich.

The examples from other industries don't necessarily apply because a lot of
the startups are consumer-facing, but even so, limiting yourself to a target
market (e.g. political people) may miss the unintended market (e.g. eduators),
so just getting the thing out there helps you figure out who else wants your
product.

The more important question is whether you have released with the minimal
feature set that will test your questions about the product.

